# Nordsee Angeln in den Niederlanden



## raveranger (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu im Forum!

Scheveningen liegt doch in NL. Habt ihr einen Tip wo man dann so nächtigt, habt ihr Adressen?

Ich suche für 4-5 Jungs in dem knackigen alter um die 25 Jahre ne Behausung für ein verlängertes Wochenende im September, zum Makrelen fangen. Ist das überhaupt die richtige Zeit? Wir wollen dann mit Kuttern rausfahren, gibts da sowas überhaupt?

Danke für eure Antworten

Petri Heil
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Klaus-a. (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Nordsee Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,Willkommen an Board,du wirst bestimmt noch einige Infos bekommen sieh mal hier ............http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=28309&highlight=mole+ijmulden
und hier......http://www.fishingtime.de/modules.p...ns&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=65&page=1
Viel spass noch hier und Achtung das Anglerboard macht süchtig .


----------



## Jirko (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Nordsee Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hallo reveranger #h

herzlich willkommen im anglerboard. wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

hab dein anliegen mal in´s europaforum geschubst  hoffe, daß du einiges an verwertbaren infos von unseren boardies bekommst - drücke alle däumlein #h


----------



## ralle (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Nordsee Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen !


----------

